# Which is the worst 'Popular' worship song



## Jon 316

Its Christian Top of the Pops, with a difference, which one of these 5 'popular' songs do you think is the worse?

Since not all on the board may have had the (priveledge?) of having to (endure?) them on a sunday morning (most sunday mornings) the songs will be assessed on their theology alone. In other words which one stinketh doctrinally the mosteth?

I know I could have picked many more, perhaps even worse ones, if you want to add some others to the thread after you vote etc feel free.  


1. *Come, now is the time to worship*
Come, now is the time to give your heart
Come, just as you are to worship
Come, just as you are before your God
Come

One day every tongue will confess You are God
One day every knee will bow
Still, the greates treasure remains for those
Who glady choose You now

© 1998 Vineyard Songs 
Brian Doerksen

2. *I'm trading my sorrows*
I'm trading my shame
I'm laying it down for the joy of the Lord

I'm trading my sickness
I'm trading my pain
I'm laying it down for the joy of the Lord

Chorus:
And we say yes Lord yes Lord yes yes Lord
Yes Lord yes Lord yes yes Lord
Yes Lord yes Lord yes yes Lord Amen

I'm pressed but not crushed persecuted not abandoned
Struck down but not destroyed
I'm blessed beyond the curse for his promise will endure
And his joy's gonna be my strength

Though the sorrow may last for the night
His joy comes with the morning

Darrell Evans

3. *Jesus, Lover of my soul*,
Jesus, I will never let you go
You’ve taken me from the miry clay
You've set my feet upon the Rock, and now i know

I love you, I need you,
Though my world may fall, I’ll never let you go
My Saviour, my closest friend,
I will worship you until the very end

(repeat)
Hillsongs

4. *Find me in the River*
Find me on my knees
I've walked against the water
Now I'm waiting if you please
We've longed to see the roses
But never felt the thorns
And worn our pretty crowns
But never paid the price

Find me in the River
Find me there
Find me on my knees with my soul laid bare
Even though you're gone
And I'm cracked and dry
Find me in the River
I'm waiting here

Find me in the River
Find me on my knees
I've walked against the water
Now I'm waiting if you please
We didn't count on suffering
We didn't count on pain
But if there are blessings in the valley
Then in the River I will wait

Find me in the River
Find me there
Find me on my knees with my soul laid bare
Even though you're gone
And I'm cracked and dry
Find me in the River
I'm waiting here

Find me in the river
Find me there
Find me on my knees with my soul laid bare
Even though you're gone
And I'm cracked and dry
Find me in the river
I'm waiting here for you

Come find me here...

Find me in the River...

Find me here for you...

Oh wash over me...

Find me here

5. *BY YOUR SIDE*
Hillsong Music Australia

Oh dear God, we ask for Your favor
Come and sweep through this place
For we desire You
I just want to be with You, be where You are
Dwelling in Your presence oh God
Oh I want to walk with You

Chorus:
And I will climb this mountain
And I’ll step off the shore
And I have chosen to follow
And be by Your side forevermore

Tell me what You want me to do Lord God
Tell me what You want for my life
It’s Yours, oh God, it’s Yours
Do Your will, have Your way
Be Lord God in this place
Oh I want Your will to be done


----------



## Knoxienne




----------



## AThornquist

I've never sang #4 or #5, although I may have heard them before. You didn't ask for this, but I think #2 (I'm Trading my Sorrows) is the best of them. One can be saved and doing everything in that song, so it doesn't have the "we choose Jesus otherwise certain things won't happen" junk that some of the other songs have. Really though, any of those songs would make me red in the face. Even though I don't have any issues with I'm Trading my Sorrows theologically, I seriously don't get the chorus. Saying 'yes' over and over? Come on, sing words to the Lord that _mean_ something!


----------



## caoclan

How about "I'm desperate for you (This is the air I breathe)"?


----------



## OPC'n

how about all of them!


----------



## Jon 316

AThornquist said:


> I've never sang #4 or #5, although I may have heard them before. You didn't ask for this, but I think #2 (I'm Trading my Sorrows) is the best of them. One can be saved and doing everything in that song, so it doesn't have the "we choose Jesus otherwise certain things won't happen" junk that some of the other songs have. Really though, any of those songs would make me red in the face. Even though I don't have any issues with I'm Trading my Sorrows theologically, I seriously don't get the chorus. Saying 'yes' over and over? Come on, sing words to the Lord that _mean_ something!



I understand your point. Most of it sounds good but, are you aware of the 'healing in the atonement' theology thats in it? Also the idea that that a Christian will be sorrowless and _always_ full of Joy? 

This is your classic charismatic escapism song

Not to mention the 'yes, Lord, yes Lord, yes yes yes mantra  

I guess the bit thats taken from scripture regardings Pauls persecutions is ok...


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy

I hate any song that treats God as some cosmic waiter or vending machine. But I think the worst songs listed here are 1 and 4. Song 4 reminds me of Jeremiah complaining against God in Jeremiah 15:17-18. "Look Lord, You owe me! I walked against the current, so bless me!" Song 1 appeals to the "free" will of man.


----------



## AThornquist

Hmm I guess I have never looked at it from a charismatic's perspective. Whenever I sang it (and never with Charismatics) the "trading" was thought to be as though putting those concerns on the backburner and to focus on the glory and sovereign will of God. But now that you mention it, I see what you mean.


----------



## raekwon

Definitely _Trading My Sorrows_.

I rather like _Jesus, Lover of My Soul_, done skillfully and with a lyrical tweak ("You will never let me go", rather than "I will never let you go".) We actually do that one in our church on occasion.


----------



## Hamalas

> Not to mention the 'yes, Lord, yes Lord, yes yes yes mantra



AAAARRRRGGGGHHHHH!!!!  That part always drives me nuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AThornquist

I guess it all depends if you are reading a song from the writer's intentions or from your own theological understanding. I would agree that I'm Trading my Sorrows is dung from a liberal charismatic's perspective. However, if read from Reformed eyes, it seems to have a very Christian hedonist theme in it. At least, that's how I read it?


----------



## Jon 316

raekwon said:


> Definitely _Trading My Sorrows_.
> 
> I rather like _Jesus, Lover of My Soul_, done skillfully and with a lyrical tweak ("You will never let me go", rather than "I will never let you go".) We actually do that one in our church on occasion.



lol even before I became a calvinist (officially) my heart always sunk at that part. Apart from that it is pretty good

-----Added 3/7/2009 at 03:10:42 EST-----



Hamalas said:


> Not to mention the 'yes, Lord, yes Lord, yes yes yes mantra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AAAARRRRGGGGHHHHH!!!!  That part always drives me nuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


me too


----------



## SolaScriptura

In the song, "Find me in the River," there is no reference to whom he is speaking... or even about whom he is speaking.

In the other songs, as mindless and cliche and banal as they may be... at least these other songs either address or refer to God. They're weak, granted... but at least you know they're not singing to Obama or something.


----------



## Edward

I don't think I've ever heard any of those.


----------



## Jon 316

Edward said:


> I don't think I've ever heard any of those.



so, the contemporary worship scene has passed your fellowship by? 

perhaps not a bad thing...


----------



## raekwon

I love decrying/making fun of bad worship songs as much as the next guy (just ask my wife), but what does a thread like this truly profit? It's like "hey everyone, let's spend our time talking about other churches and why the songs they sing are terrible".

(Just saying.)


----------



## OPC'n

raekwon said:


> I love decrying/making fun of bad worship songs as much as the next guy (just ask my wife), but what does a thread like this truly profit? It's like "hey everyone, let's spend our time talking about other churches and why the songs they sing are terrible".
> 
> (Just saying.)



Stop ruining the fun!


----------



## raekwon

sjonee said:


> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love decrying/making fun of bad worship songs as much as the next guy (just ask my wife), but what does a thread like this truly profit? It's like "hey everyone, let's spend our time talking about other churches and why the songs they sing are terrible".
> 
> (Just saying.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop ruining the fun!
Click to expand...


I'm a presbyterian elder, Sarah. Ruining fun is one of my official duties.


----------



## OPC'n

raekwon said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love decrying/making fun of bad worship songs as much as the next guy (just ask my wife), but what does a thread like this truly profit? It's like "hey everyone, let's spend our time talking about other churches and why the songs they sing are terrible".
> 
> (Just saying.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop ruining the fun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a presbyterian elder, Sarah. Ruining fun is one of my official duties.
Click to expand...


Hmmm, ok that's what's wrong with you!


----------



## Grymir

The river song is the worst because of no mention of God (We once sang that in church and I blurted out "Oh great, now were singing songs that don't even mention God.)

They are all your typical modern praise man centered songs.


----------



## raekwon

Grymir said:


> The river song is the worst because of no mention of God (We once sang that in church and I blurted out "Oh great, now were singing songs that don't even mention God.)
> 
> They are all your typical modern praise man centered songs.



So does that make Esther the worst book of the Bible?


----------



## Jon 316

raekwon said:


> I love decrying/making fun of bad worship songs as much as the next guy (just ask my wife), but what does a thread like this truly profit? It's like "hey everyone, let's spend our time talking about other churches and why the songs they sing are terrible".
> 
> (Just saying.)



I'd perhaps take on your exhortion if you hadnt posted your opinion  

The point? 

A critical analysis of what we are singing. Does what we sing matter to God? Does it bring Him true Glory and honour? Are we worshipping in Spirit and in truth ? If what we sing about God is error are we not bordering on idolatory? (worshipping a God we have made in our image rather than the God who made us in his image?) Is what we sing biblical? Is it God centred or man centred? These are important questions. Of course we can move into cynical sin, but that is also true when debating wrong theology.


----------



## Grymir

raekwon said:


> Grymir said:
> 
> 
> 
> The river song is the worst because of no mention of God (We once sang that in church and I blurted out "Oh great, now were singing songs that don't even mention God.)
> 
> They are all your typical modern praise man centered songs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So does that make Esther the worst book of the Bible?
Click to expand...


Ha Ha. Notice all the songs are about what we are doing. Proper hymns are supposed to be about what God has done.


----------



## raekwon

Jon 316 said:


> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love decrying/making fun of bad worship songs as much as the next guy (just ask my wife), but what does a thread like this truly profit? It's like "hey everyone, let's spend our time talking about other churches and why the songs they sing are terrible".
> 
> (Just saying.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd perhaps take on your exhortion if you hadnt posted your opinion
> 
> The point?
> 
> A critical analysis of what we are singing. Does what we sing matter to God? Does it bring Him true Glory and honour? Are we worshipping in Spirit and in truth ? If what we sing about God is error are we not bordering on idolatory? (worshipping a God we have made in our image rather than the God who made us in his image? Is what we sing biblical? Is it God centred or man centred? These are important questions. Of course we can move into cynical sin, but that is alos true when debating wrong theology.
Click to expand...


Sure, but how many of our churches are actually singing _these_ songs often? I'd venture to say that most of the churches represented on the PB are singing songs from the psalter or the Trinity Hymnal (or some other hymnal), rather than the latest from Hillsongs, Vineyard, or Enter the Worship Circle. That's when it crosses over from critical self-analysis to finger-pointing and snobbery.


----------



## Jon 316

raekwon said:


> Jon 316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love decrying/making fun of bad worship songs as much as the next guy (just ask my wife), but what does a thread like this truly profit? It's like "hey everyone, let's spend our time talking about other churches and why the songs they sing are terrible".
> 
> (Just saying.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd perhaps take on your exhortion if you hadnt posted your opinion
> 
> The point?
> 
> A critical analysis of what we are singing. Does what we sing matter to God? Does it bring Him true Glory and honour? Are we worshipping in Spirit and in truth ? If what we sing about God is error are we not bordering on idolatory? (worshipping a God we have made in our image rather than the God who made us in his image? Is what we sing biblical? Is it God centred or man centred? These are important questions. Of course we can move into cynical sin, but that is alos true when debating wrong theology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, but how many of our churches are actually singing _these_ songs often? I'd venture to say that most of the churches represented on the PB are singing songs from the psalter or the Trinity Hymnal (or some other hymnal), rather than the latest from Hillsongs, Vineyard, or Enter the Worship Circle. That's when it crosses over from critical self-analysis to finger-pointing and snobbery.
Click to expand...


Well, I was a member of an AoG when I joined here. They would be sung in my church. I am now in a baptist church, some of them will be sung there too. I also got interdenominational meetings and they are often sung there. 

I guess I cant speak for the rest...


----------



## Hippo

Thats the beauty of EP, you never have to make any of these compromises or have a slippery slope to begin with.


----------



## Jon 316

Hippo said:


> Thats the beauty of EP, you never have to make any of these compromises or have a slippery slope to begin with.



EP?


----------



## OPC'n

Hippo said:


> Thats the beauty of EP, you never have to make any of these compromises or have a slippery slope to begin with.



...and it's the beauty of having the Trinity Hymnal too.


----------



## Hippo

sjonee said:


> Hippo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the beauty of EP, you never have to make any of these compromises or have a slippery slope to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and it's the beauty of having the Trinity Hymnal too.
Click to expand...


But that is the root of the problem, the Trinity Hymnal is a slippery slope.

EP = Exclusive Psalmody


----------



## AThornquist

EP is nice. Yeah, the Trinity Hymnal is cool. My church rarely sings psalms or uses hymnals! HA! Yeah we sing hymns and a psalm every now and then, but we sing a lot of stuff that is or is like Sovereign Grace Ministries' songs. Or another good example would be Our Great God by Todd Agnew. It's contemporary _and_ god-honoring. Rare these days, but not non-existent.


----------



## Jon 316

Hippo said:


> sjonee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hippo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the beauty of EP, you never have to make any of these compromises or have a slippery slope to begin with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and it's the beauty of having the Trinity Hymnal too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But that is the root of the problem, the Trinity Hymnal is a slippery slope.
> 
> EP = Exclusive Psalmody
Click to expand...


ahhh, FREE CHURCH  I get ya...

Actually, I visited a Free Church when I was visiting my wifes family up north.

Now, I am quite up for 'happy clappy', however as I sat in this meeting thinking about the worship 9Psalms only) I suddenly 'got' why they do it. 

Scripture is flawless, therefore singing the psalms in a sense is singing flawless songs. In a sense a 'pure' offering. 

(That was an original thought by the way, no one told me it  ) lol

So, I get it, but I still like hymns and some contemporary stuff


----------



## Hamalas

Jon 316 said:


> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jon 316 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd perhaps take on your exhortion if you hadnt posted your opinion
> 
> The point?
> 
> A critical analysis of what we are singing. Does what we sing matter to God? Does it bring Him true Glory and honour? Are we worshipping in Spirit and in truth ? If what we sing about God is error are we not bordering on idolatory? (worshipping a God we have made in our image rather than the God who made us in his image? Is what we sing biblical? Is it God centred or man centred? These are important questions. Of course we can move into cynical sin, but that is alos true when debating wrong theology.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, but how many of our churches are actually singing _these_ songs often? I'd venture to say that most of the churches represented on the PB are singing songs from the psalter or the Trinity Hymnal (or some other hymnal), rather than the latest from Hillsongs, Vineyard, or Enter the Worship Circle. That's when it crosses over from critical self-analysis to finger-pointing and snobbery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I was a member of an AoG when I joined here. They would be sung in my church. I am now in a baptist church, some of them will be sung there too. I also got interdenominational meetings and they are often sung there.
> 
> I guess I cant speak for the rest...
Click to expand...


Sounds like you need to become a Presbyterian!


----------



## OPC'n

> But that is the root of the problem, the Trinity Hymnal is a slippery slope




So you believe that men and women from the past and today are incapable of writing songs which are biblically sound? What does that say for preachers then? If at least men (I'll discard the women writers here for sake of purity) cannot write a biblical song which could be used to worship God, then should they be behind the pulpit? What would be the difference? No, I think we have many godly men who have written biblically sound songs and it is the job of godly men to keep these songs and reject the unbiblical songs. God has given His children biblical discernment for many reasons and I think this is one place in which we can exercise that discernment.


----------



## Webservant

I was on the worship team for a few years at Hunt Valley, PCA in Maryland - and all they do is the comtemporary stuff. We would just change the words if they were in error (we used to do #1 on your list all the time and we changed much of it).


----------



## Hamalas

Sarah, I'm not EP. But just to clarify, (at least from my understanding) of their position they do not object to hymns. Only to singing hymns in the corporate worship of God's people. There are a few people who believe that only Psalms should be sung, but most would be fine with going to a hymn sing on a Thursday night or something. It has to do with the purity of corporate worship. 

EP'rs is that a fair explanation?


----------



## Jon 316

Here are the problems I have with each of these songs

#1. Come 'just as you are' i.e do you not need to prepare your heart? Also 'still the gretest treaure remains for those who gladly choose you now'. hmmm So does that really communicate the eternal wrath of God which will be poured out on Christ rejecters? Also, he chooses us, not vice versa. 

#2. healing in the atonement, escapism theology and that annoying 'yes, yes ses nonsense!

# 3. I take no joy or confidence is proclaimin my intended faithfulness. I find joy and confidence in proclaiming his faithfulness. 

#4. I used to enjoy how this song made me feel. However it is one of the most meaningless songs in the world!!!

#5. This one always annoyed me. 'I WILL climb this mountain', (what mountain and why am I climbing it?) 'I WILL STEP OF THE SHORE'? What does the beach have to do with it and can I stop singing about me yet? 'I have chosen to follow' no I havnt! He choose me!


----------



## Hippo

Hamalas said:


> Sarah, I'm not EP. But just to clarify, (at least from my understanding) of their position they do not object to hymns. Only to singing hymns in the corporate worship of God's people. There are a few people who believe that only Psalms should be sung, but most would be fine with going to a hymn sing on a Thursday night or something. It has to do with the purity of corporate worship.
> 
> EP'rs is that a fair explanation?



It is for me, I do know that some would disagree though.


----------



## historyb

I like number one and number three I have heard and have them in my music library on my computer.


----------



## OPC'n

Hippo said:


> Hamalas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah, I'm not EP. But just to clarify, (at least from my understanding) of their position they do not object to hymns. Only to singing hymns in the corporate worship of God's people. There are a few people who believe that only Psalms should be sung, but most would be fine with going to a hymn sing on a Thursday night or something. It has to do with the purity of corporate worship.
> 
> EP'rs is that a fair explanation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is for me, I do know that some would disagree though.
Click to expand...


This doesn't make any sense to me. If they are keeping the corporate worship pure by singing only Psalms and therefore none of mankind's thinking on the matter...just Scripture, then wouldn't they have to have the preacher only read Scripture without his own input on the text in order to keep the corporate worship "pure"?


----------



## PresbyDane

Popular naaaahhh


----------



## Rich Koster

Can I pick all of the above?


----------



## Craig

I have a special "fondness" (disdain) for trading my sorrows...my old college LOVED singing that song in chapel. I asked the worship leaders and chaplain if we could introduce some updated hymns or more theologically substantial songs...I was asked what was wrong with a song like "Trading My Sorrows"...I explained it was nonsense and the chorus sounded a little too orgasmic  .


----------



## AThornquist

Craig said:


> ...the chorus sounded a little too orgasmic  .


----------



## Rich Koster

Some people would consider "One toke over the line" a praise song because Jesus gets mention in it.


----------



## Timothy William

A couple of years back I visited a Charismatic church with a friend of mine who was a regular there. They sang that Yes Lord Yes Lord Yes Yes Lord song (actually they sang it about 5 times... it all kind of blended together after a while). I had to restrain myself from collapsing in laughter - was worried someone might try to slay me in the spirit if I did.


----------



## raekwon

Craig said:


> I have a special "fondness" (disdain) for trading my sorrows...my old college LOVED singing that song in chapel. I asked the worship leaders and chaplain if we could introduce some updated hymns or more theologically substantial songs...I was asked what was wrong with a song like "Trading My Sorrows"...I explained it was nonsense and the chorus sounded a little too orgasmic  .



Glad I'm not the only one who's thought this very same thing. I called it the "Holy Spirit Orgasm Song" in younger days.

The guy who wrote that song seems to have a penchant for borderline-sexual-sounding lyrics . . . consider this from his "Your Love is Extravagant":



> _Your love is extravagant
> Your touch . . . ooooooh . . . intimate . . ._



EWW! NO! I AM NOT SINGING THAT TO Jesus!


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist

Hamalas said:


> Not to mention the 'yes, Lord, yes Lord, yes yes yes mantra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AAAARRRRGGGGHHHHH!!!!  That part always drives me nuts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


Ah, I was in a church once where they started singing "Si Senor, Si Senor", "Oui Monseur, Oui monseur" between the 9th and 10th repetition I think. I got so bored I was thinking of others..

"Ja Herr", "Ne Kyrie," "Da, Bor"....

-----Added 3/7/2009 at 09:04:16 EST-----



raekwon said:


> Craig said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a special "fondness" (disdain) for trading my sorrows...my old college LOVED singing that song in chapel. I asked the worship leaders and chaplain if we could introduce some updated hymns or more theologically substantial songs...I was asked what was wrong with a song like "Trading My Sorrows"...I explained it was nonsense and the chorus sounded a little too orgasmic  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one who's thought this very same thing. I called it the "Holy Spirit Orgasm Song" in younger days.
> 
> The guy who wrote that song seems to have a penchant for borderline-sexual-sounding lyrics . . . consider this from his "Your Love is Extravagant":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Your love is extravagant
> Your touch . . . ooooooh . . . intimate . . ._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> EWW! NO! I AM NOT SINGING THAT TO Jesus!
Click to expand...


Jesus is my boyfriend, so saith Maranatha!

Also, *Shout to the Lord* was halfway tolerable the first thousand times I heard it. Afterward it started to get old. I don't think Darlene Zschech (sp?) has ever recorded a CD or done a concert where she doesn't have a new rendition of this, which sounds an awful lot like the older ones...


----------



## Grace Alone

We mainly use the Trinity Hymnal in our church but we sing a psalm occasionally, too. I am familiar with some of those songs from Christian radio and am not fond of any of them. But I do enjoy listening to CCM on the radio in the car. We do not sing contemporary praise songs at church at all.


----------



## Curt

What's that song/ditty/chorus with all the "na, na., nas"? I went to an international church once and they actually had that on their screen (you knew they had a screen, tight?). It was actually a full screen of "na,na,na,na,na,na,..." You get the point.

Hymns that teach theology are what we should sing (if we sing something other than psalms). They don't have to be ancient, but....


----------



## SueS

Grymir said:


> They are all your typical modern praise man centered songs.





Yeah, and complete with their favorite topic of all time, "I, I, I, me, me, me..."

I do NOT miss singing those things!!!


----------



## Knoxienne

caoclan said:


> How about "I'm desperate for you (This is the air I breathe)"?



Thank you for posting that. That was the song I was going to post, but I couldn't remember the name of it - it's the Jesus-is-my-boyfriendesque "I'm desperate for you" line that jogged my memory. We had to sit through an evening service several years ago with this song being played. Still makes me mad when I remember that. 

-----Added 3/8/2009 at 01:44:53 EST-----

I remember reading an article where the author who wrote it was in worship with his family when the "worship team" was singing "I Can Sing of Your Love Forever" and as the congregation sang, he sang in earshot of his wife, "We've been singing this song forever..." 

-----Added 3/8/2009 at 01:56:21 EST-----



Hippo said:


> Thats the beauty of EP, you never have to make any of these compromises or have a slippery slope to begin with.



True - not to mention the avoidance of the church politics that go along with it.  I also love the unity of the church singing together as one without the distraction of a pianist or organist in the corner. To me, it's nerve-wracking playing for services and it interferes with worship for me. So, I guess I'm a Closet EP/EP Wannabe type. I think both sides have good arguments (sort of like with credo and paedobaptism) I've never been to an EP service, but I've been to a Particular Baptist service where they sang accapella out of the Gadsby Hymnal and sang psalms right from the Bible itself. It was wonderful.


----------



## jwithnell

Do you mean the Wesley Hymn? It's not my fav, but it has some excellent lines in it ...

Jesus, lover of my soul, let me to Thy bosom fly,
While the nearer waters roll, while the tempest still is high.
Hide me, O my Savior, hide, till the storm of life is past;
Safe into the haven guide; O receive my soul at last.

Other refuge have I none, hangs my helpless soul on Thee;
Leave, ah! leave me not alone, still support and comfort me.
All my trust on Thee is stayed, all my help from Thee I bring;
Cover my defenseless head with the shadow of Thy wing.

Wilt Thou not regard my call? Wilt Thou not accept my prayer?
Lo! I sink, I faint, I fall—Lo! on Thee I cast my care;
Reach me out Thy gracious hand! While I of Thy strength receive,
Hoping against hope I stand, dying, and behold, I live.

Thou, O Christ, art all I want, more than all in Thee I find;
Raise the fallen, cheer the faint, heal the sick, and lead the blind.
Just and holy is Thy Name, I am all unrighteousness;
False and full of sin I am; Thou art full of truth and grace.

Plenteous grace with Thee is found, grace to cover all my sin;
Let the healing streams abound; make and keep me pure within.
Thou of life the fountain art, freely let me take of Thee;
Spring Thou up within my heart; rise to all eternity.

Opps, or am I another hopeless Presbyterian totally out of touch with the modern worship scene?


----------



## Knoxienne

raekwon said:


> Craig said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a special "fondness" (disdain) for trading my sorrows...my old college LOVED singing that song in chapel. I asked the worship leaders and chaplain if we could introduce some updated hymns or more theologically substantial songs...I was asked what was wrong with a song like "Trading My Sorrows"...I explained it was nonsense and the chorus sounded a little too orgasmic  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one who's thought this very same thing. I called it the "Holy Spirit Orgasm Song" in younger days.
> 
> The guy who wrote that song seems to have a penchant for borderline-sexual-sounding lyrics . . . consider this from his "Your Love is Extravagant":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Your love is extravagant
> Your touch . . . ooooooh . . . intimate . . ._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> EWW! NO! I AM NOT SINGING THAT TO Jesus!
Click to expand...


Amen. Ewww.


----------



## raekwon

jwithnell said:


> Do you mean the Wesley Hymn? It's not my fav, but it has some excellent lines in it ...
> 
> Jesus, lover of my soul, let me to Thy bosom fly,
> While the nearer waters roll, while the tempest still is high.
> Hide me, O my Savior, hide, till the storm of life is past;
> Safe into the haven guide; O receive my soul at last.
> 
> Other refuge have I none, hangs my helpless soul on Thee;
> Leave, ah! leave me not alone, still support and comfort me.
> All my trust on Thee is stayed, all my help from Thee I bring;
> Cover my defenseless head with the shadow of Thy wing.
> 
> Wilt Thou not regard my call? Wilt Thou not accept my prayer?
> Lo! I sink, I faint, I fall—Lo! on Thee I cast my care;
> Reach me out Thy gracious hand! While I of Thy strength receive,
> Hoping against hope I stand, dying, and behold, I live.
> 
> Thou, O Christ, art all I want, more than all in Thee I find;
> Raise the fallen, cheer the faint, heal the sick, and lead the blind.
> Just and holy is Thy Name, I am all unrighteousness;
> False and full of sin I am; Thou art full of truth and grace.
> 
> Plenteous grace with Thee is found, grace to cover all my sin;
> Let the healing streams abound; make and keep me pure within.
> Thou of life the fountain art, freely let me take of Thee;
> Spring Thou up within my heart; rise to all eternity.
> 
> Opps, or am I another hopeless Presbyterian totally out of touch with the modern worship scene?



No, this is a fantastic hymn. We sing this often. The lyrics to the identically-titled modern praise chorus are in the first post.


----------



## jwithnell

... musta missed something. Thankfully, I haven't been exposed to much of the "praise song" approach to worship.


----------



## nicnap

I haven't heard any except the first ones...but the trading my sorrows one isn't a "worship" song (of the Lord); it is a worship song of self and what I am going to do...just my 



Also, I didn't read the lyrics of the others before I posted or voted....I will now read them.


----------



## JBaldwin

There's a lot I could say...nah..I don't want to go there.


----------



## SueS

jwithnell said:


> Do you mean the Wesley Hymn? It's not my fav, but it has some excellent lines in it ...
> 
> Jesus, lover of my soul, let me to Thy bosom fly,
> While the nearer waters roll, while the tempest still is high.
> Hide me, O my Savior, hide, till the storm of life is past;
> Safe into the haven guide; O receive my soul at last.
> 
> Other refuge have I none, hangs my helpless soul on Thee;
> Leave, ah! leave me not alone, still support and comfort me.
> All my trust on Thee is stayed, all my help from Thee I bring;
> Cover my defenseless head with the shadow of Thy wing.
> 
> Wilt Thou not regard my call? Wilt Thou not accept my prayer?
> Lo! I sink, I faint, I fall—Lo! on Thee I cast my care;
> Reach me out Thy gracious hand! While I of Thy strength receive,
> Hoping against hope I stand, dying, and behold, I live.
> 
> Thou, O Christ, art all I want, more than all in Thee I find;
> Raise the fallen, cheer the faint, heal the sick, and lead the blind.
> Just and holy is Thy Name, I am all unrighteousness;
> False and full of sin I am; Thou art full of truth and grace.
> 
> Plenteous grace with Thee is found, grace to cover all my sin;
> Let the healing streams abound; make and keep me pure within.
> Thou of life the fountain art, freely let me take of Thee;
> Spring Thou up within my heart; rise to all eternity.
> 
> Opps, or am I another hopeless Presbyterian totally out of touch with the modern worship scene?





I absolutely love this hymn - our church choir is currently working on an arrangement and it is beautiful!


----------



## LadyFlynt

I only know the first one...so that's my pick...gag.

-----Added 3/12/2009 at 03:29:26 EST-----



PointyHaired Calvinist said:


> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one who's thought this very same thing. I called it the "Holy Spirit Orgasm Song" in younger days.
> 
> The guy who wrote that song seems to have a penchant for borderline-sexual-sounding lyrics . . . consider this from his "Your Love is Extravagant":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Your love is extravagant
> Your touch . . . ooooooh . . . intimate . . ._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EWW! NO! I AM NOT SINGING THAT TO Jesus!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Jesus is my boyfriend, so saith Maranatha!
Click to expand...


Yeah, Beth Moore goes there with Song of Solomon also...Jesus and his thighs 



> Also, *Shout to the Lord* was halfway tolerable the first thousand times I heard it.


 This used to be one of my cell phone rings...the other two were Song of the South and I'll Be There for You.


----------



## Knoxienne

LadyFlynt said:


> I only know the first one...so that's my pick...gag.
> 
> -----Added 3/12/2009 at 03:29:26 EST-----
> 
> 
> 
> PointyHaired Calvinist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one who's thought this very same thing. I called it the "Holy Spirit Orgasm Song" in younger days.
> 
> The guy who wrote that song seems to have a penchant for borderline-sexual-sounding lyrics . . . consider this from his "Your Love is Extravagant":
> 
> 
> 
> EWW! NO! I AM NOT SINGING THAT TO Jesus!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus is my boyfriend, so saith Maranatha!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, Beth Moore goes there with Song of Solomon also...Jesus and his thighs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, *Shout to the Lord* was halfway tolerable the first thousand times I heard it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This used to be one of my cell phone rings...the other two were Song of the South and I'll Be There for You.
Click to expand...


Jesus and his _thighs_? 

So many "ministries" so little... well, so little.


----------



## MrMerlin777

None of the above,

The absolute worst "worship" song in my opinion is _Shine Jesus Shine_.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

I'm surprised no one has mentioned "Our God is an Awesome God." I posted the lyrics below. There is nothing terribly wrong theologically, but it is so overdone and has become such a cliche I don't see how anyone can take it seriously....

When He rolls up His sleeves
He ain't just putting on the ritz
(Our God is an awesome God)
There's thunder in His footsteps
And lightning in His fists
(Our God is an awesome God)
And the Lord wasn't joking when He kicked 'em out of Eden
It wasn't for no reason that He shed His blood
His return is very close and so you better be believing that
Our God is an awesome God
Our God is an awesome God
He reigns from heaven above
With wisdom, power, and love
Our God is an awesome God
Our God is an awesome God
He reigns from heaven above
With wisdom, power, and love
Our God is an awesome God
And when the sky was starless
In the void of the night
(Our God is an awesome God)
He spoke into the darkness
And created the light
(Our God is an awesome God)
judgment and wrath He poured out on Sodom
Mercy and grace He gave us at the cross
I hope that we have not too quickly forgotten that
Our God is an awesome God
Our God is an awesome God
He reigns from heaven above
With wisdom, power, and love
Our God is an awesome God
Our God is an awesome God
He reigns from heaven above
With wisdom, power, and love
Our God is an awesome God
Our God is an awesome God (Our God is an awesome God)
He reigns from heaven above (He reigns from heaven above)
With wisdom, power, and love (With wisdom, power, and love)
Our God is an awesome God
Our God is an awesome God
Our God is an awesome God


----------



## LadyFlynt

ColdSilverMoon said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned "Our God is an Awesome God." I posted the lyrics below. There is nothing terribly wrong theologically, but it is so overdone and has become such a cliche I don't see how anyone can take it seriously....
> 
> When He rolls up His sleeves
> He ain't just putting on the ritz
> (Our God is an awesome God)
> There's thunder in His footsteps
> And lightning in His fists
> (Our God is an awesome God)
> And the Lord wasn't joking when He kicked 'em out of Eden
> It wasn't for no reason that He shed His blood
> His return is very close and so you better be believing that
> Our God is an awesome God
> Our God is an awesome God
> He reigns from heaven above
> With wisdom, power, and love
> Our God is an awesome God
> Our God is an awesome God
> He reigns from heaven above
> With wisdom, power, and love
> Our God is an awesome God
> And when the sky was starless
> In the void of the night
> (Our God is an awesome God)
> He spoke into the darkness
> And created the light
> (Our God is an awesome God)
> judgment and wrath He poured out on Sodom
> Mercy and grace He gave us at the cross
> I hope that we have not too quickly forgotten that
> Our God is an awesome God
> Our God is an awesome God
> He reigns from heaven above
> With wisdom, power, and love
> Our God is an awesome God
> Our God is an awesome God
> He reigns from heaven above
> With wisdom, power, and love
> Our God is an awesome God
> Our God is an awesome God (Our God is an awesome God)
> He reigns from heaven above (He reigns from heaven above)
> With wisdom, power, and love (With wisdom, power, and love)
> Our God is an awesome God
> Our God is an awesome God
> Our God is an awesome God



Other than being overly abused, what is wrong with this song?

-----Added 3/12/2009 at 04:19:05 EST-----



Knoxienne said:


> Jesus and his _thighs_?
> 
> So many "ministries" so little... well, so little.



Yep. We were supposed to envision, embarrassingly so, Christ as our lover. I think I attended only one more session of that study before I dropped it altogether.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

LadyFlynt said:


> ColdSilverMoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised no one has mentioned "Our God is an Awesome God." I posted the lyrics below. There is nothing terribly wrong theologically, but it is so overdone and has become such a cliche I don't see how anyone can take it seriously....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than being overly abused, what is wrong with this song?
Click to expand...


As I said, there's nothing wrong with it theologically but it has become a cliche, in my opinion. I dunno, maybe it's just me, but I've heard that song so many times and seen it on so many "praise song CD/DVD" commercials I just can't take it seriously...


----------



## Knoxienne

"Yep. We were supposed to envision, embarrassingly so, Christ as our lover. I think I attended only one more session of that study before I dropped it altogether".

Amen. 

This reminds me of a story I heard once about a men's group (from Promise Keepers or something) being embarassed about singing a Song of Solomon song which contained the lyrics, "Let Him kiss me with the kisses of His Mouth".


----------



## Tim

How about this one:




> You came from Heaven to Earth,
> To show The Way,
> From the Earth to The Cross,
> My debt You paid,
> From The Cross to the grave,
> From the grave to the sky,
> Lord I lift Your Name on High!



Actually, Jesus Christ didn't _show_ us the way, He _is_ the way.


----------



## kvanlaan

> 2. I'm trading my sorrows
> I'm trading my shame
> I'm laying it down for the joy of the Lord
> 
> I'm trading my sickness
> I'm trading my pain
> I'm laying it down for the joy of the Lord
> 
> Chorus:
> And we say yes Lord yes Lord yes yes Lord
> Yes Lord yes Lord yes yes Lord
> Yes Lord yes Lord yes yes Lord Amen
> 
> I'm pressed but not crushed persecuted not abandoned
> Struck down but not destroyed
> I'm blessed beyond the curse for his promise will endure
> And his joy's gonna be my strength
> 
> Though the sorrow may last for the night
> His joy comes with the morning
> 
> Darrell Evans



Ha! I actually sang this song while two people up front did an 'interpretive dance' with tambourines festooned with ribbons!


----------



## Bern

I actually find most things related to Hillsong make me feel sick. In fact the vast majority of contemporary worship songs make me want to gag. I won't use them when I'm leading worship in church, even though many members seem to like them.


----------



## Timothy William

kvanlaan said:


> Ha! I actually sang this song while two people up front did an 'interpretive dance' with tambourines festooned with ribbons!



Do you have a YouTube link?


----------



## Theognome

ColdSilverMoon said:


> LadyFlynt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColdSilverMoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised no one has mentioned "Our God is an Awesome God." I posted the lyrics below. There is nothing terribly wrong theologically, but it is so overdone and has become such a cliche I don't see how anyone can take it seriously....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Other than being overly abused, what is wrong with this song?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said, there's nothing wrong with it theologically but it has become a cliche, in my opinion. I dunno, maybe it's just me, but I've heard that song so many times and seen it on so many "praise song CD/DVD" commercials I just can't take it seriously...
Click to expand...


What I find distasteful is it's mantra-like repetition. Like 'Soon and Very Soon', it smells of cultic fervor; where you repeat the same thing over and over again so that all real thought dissipates and an almost gnostic, metaphysical and very Eastern lower consciousness is achieved. Note how different this song is from Psalm 136, where in the psalm we see something of a recantative liturgy with a flowing theme moving through each verse. This is absent in OGIAAG, replaced by large stanzas of pure repetition- only three phrases have actual thematic development of any kind.

So for me, it is a song that has no place in Godly worship. The theology is mediocre at best and presented in extremely poor fashion. If you want to get a congregation to throw their minds away and start babbling (which many churches do), it's a great song for that purpose. But it has no place in a church that follows RP.

Theognome


----------



## UKPuritan40

sjonee said:


> Hippo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hamalas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah, I'm not EP. But just to clarify, (at least from my understanding) of their position they do not object to hymns. Only to singing hymns in the corporate worship of God's people. There are a few people who believe that only Psalms should be sung, but most would be fine with going to a hymn sing on a Thursday night or something. It has to do with the purity of corporate worship.
> 
> EP'rs is that a fair explanation?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is for me, I do know that some would disagree though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This doesn't make any sense to me. If they are keeping the corporate worship pure by singing only Psalms and therefore none of mankind's thinking on the matter...just Scripture, then wouldn't they have to have the preacher only read Scripture without his own input on the text in order to keep the corporate worship "pure"?
Click to expand...



Sara,

I'm not the ablest to respond to your query there, but I would venture for starters, that the EP answer (and most EP folk would say they are not only exclusive psalmody but would accept cannonical hymondy) goes back to the fact that preaching and song singing are apples and oranges and not interchangeable. Some content in worship are fixed , such as reading of scripture, some are open, such as praying and preaching. We have content for the reading, that being the Bible. We don't, say read John Calvin instead of scriptures, or worse yet, time magazine. With praying, we are given examples in the Bible of extemporanious prayer in corporate worship. The command is given to preach the word of God, but no fixed form is provided, there is not a book of sermons to teach and expand on the text to be read aloud by the preacher. There is however, a book given of 150 songs for use in worship. Exclusive psalmody aside, why is there not a love of abundant psalmody? We know God endorses his word for reading and singing, why do we neglect it so exclusively in preference to our own words and songs. I say this as guilty for not loving the word as I ought. 

If preaching and writing songs are interchangeable, then why would the trinity hymnal have songs written by women in them? Now I for one, don't agree with songs written by women and pretty much the worst or your hymn writing tradition comes out of the late 1800's both male and female. But, if it were truly like preaching then why have women authors? I'll give you, that songs certainly do sink in, and they are known to be as influential and instructional to the theology of the hearers as anything taught from the pulpit. (I've been in a Baptist church in the south where the pastor preached a solid calvinistic message and the songs sung by the congregation preached a solid arminian one, the preacher giveth, the music taketh away?)

No. 2 would be, that in the OT there was an actual office for choir leaders and musicians, now we no longer have such an office, that having fallen away with the old form of temple worship. It's not a matter of the folk today not having the talents for music, or the piety or any such matter, it's about today not being inspired. Those who believe in EP (myself included) believe that if one follows the regulative principle on this matter, the burden of giving us liberty to sing non-cannonical music, is on those who advocate for the use of hymns in worship, until such is achieved, we content ourselves with what has been provided in the psalms.

I note you are an OPC member and as such I would recommend that you read the OPC report on song in worship, which though not binding, is a starting point for understanding on both sides of the issue. I have no desire to be contentious in this, simply to clarify for your understanding the answer to the "why" you posed above.

Reports of the Committee on Song in Worship

On a side note relating to the topic, I have a great fondness for many hymns, and even more so for many of their tunes (aberiswyth sp?) but do not expect them to be sung in corporate worship. Coming to the view I have on EP came through many tears and with difficulty because the heart loves what is familiar and warm. That said, the joy I have known in singing the psalms of David is incomperable and has been its own rich blessing. I recommend their liberal use by all.

With warm Christian Regards, 
Susan Nye Ferrell
Member Sovereign Redeemer OPC, Boise, Idaho


----------



## Michael Doyle

Tim said:


> How about this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You came from Heaven to Earth,
> To show The Way,
> From the Earth to The Cross,
> My debt You paid,
> From The Cross to the grave,
> From the grave to the sky,
> Lord I lift Your Name on High!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Jesus Christ didn't _show_ us the way, He _is_ the way.
Click to expand...



Amen Tim, that is my ultimate gag song.


----------



## jlynn

I am well acquainted with those songs as well as many others with bad theology. From 1996 through 2002 I was pentecostal charismatic! In 2003, after much study, I became reformed.


----------



## Edward

Jon 316 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've ever heard any of those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so, the contemporary worship scene has passed your fellowship by?
> 
> perhaps not a bad thing...
Click to expand...


They have their own service which isn't answerable to the worship committee. Limiting the praise music at the regular worship services is a constant battle.


----------



## JBaldwin

I wasn't going to comment. I didn't vote, because they are all awful. We could come up with a list a mile long and still not run out of terrible contemporary "christian" songs. I looked at the CCLI's (Christian Copyright Licensing) top 25 for their last quarterly report (See below.). While only two songs on this list are "tops" in my opinion, a few others are sound theologically, and I would not have a problem singing them in church, as long as they weren't the only things we were singing. 

There seems to be a growing trend, at least in PCA churches, to search out and sing contemporary songs which actually teach some truth. If you were to compare this top 25 list with the 1997 list CCLI Top 25 Songs , you can see the difference. 

CCLI's Top Ten (February 2009)
1 How Great Is Our God Tomlin, Chris \ Reeves, Jesse \ Cash, Ed 4348399 
2 Blessed Be Your Name Redman, Beth \ Redman, Matt 3798438 
3 Here I Am To Worship Hughes, Tim 3266032 
4 Mighty To Save Fielding, Ben \ Morgan, Reuben 4591782 
5 Open The Eyes Of My Heart Baloche, Paul 2298355 
6 Everlasting God Brown, Brenton \ Riley, Ken 4556538 
7 Shout To The Lord Zschech, Darlene 1406918 
8 Holy Is The Lord Tomlin, Chris \ Giglio, Louie 4158039 
*9 Amazing Grace (My Chains Are Gone) Tomlin, Chris \ Giglio, Louie \ Excell, Edwin Othello \ Rees, John \ P. Newton, John 4768151 *
10 Forever Tomlin, Chris 3148428 
11 Come Now Is The Time To Worship Doerksen, Brian 2430948 
12 Lord I Lift Your Name On High Founds, Rick 117947 
13 Your Grace Is Enough Maher, Matt 4477026 
14 You Are My King Foote, Billy 2456623 
15 God Of Wonders Byrd, Marc \ Hindalong, Steve 3118757 
16 The Heart Of Worship Redman, Matt 2296522 
17 Beautiful One Hughes, Tim 3915912 
18 We Fall Down Tomlin, Chris 2437367 
19 Trading My Sorrows Evans, Darrell 2574653 
20 You Are My All In All Jernigan, Dennis 825356 
*21 In Christ Alone Townend, Stuart \ Getty, Keith 3350395 *
22 Breathe Barnett, Marie 1874117 
23 Days Of Elijah Mark, Robin 1537904 
24 How Great Thou Art Hine, Stuart \ Wesley Keene 14181 
25 You're Worthy Of My Praise Ruis, David 487976


----------



## jlynn

Curt said:


> What's that song/ditty/chorus with all the "na, na., nas"? I went to an international church once and they actually had that on their screen (you knew they had a screen, tight?). It was actually a full screen of "na,na,na,na,na,na,..." You get the point.
> 
> Hymns that teach theology are what we should sing (if we sing something other than psalms). They don't have to be ancient, but....



That song is called "Every Move I Make" and we used to sing it all the time when I was pentecostal. There are only a few short verses and then the na na nas were the chorus. I was told at the time that even our na na nas were glorifying to God because they were sung to Him with hearts full of love. I have enjoyed singing God-centered hymns for the last six years and don't miss singing the me-centered ones. 

-----Added 3/23/2009 at 12:28:55 EST-----



Knoxienne said:


> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Craig said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a special "fondness" (disdain) for trading my sorrows...my old college LOVED singing that song in chapel. I asked the worship leaders and chaplain if we could introduce some updated hymns or more theologically substantial songs...I was asked what was wrong with a song like "Trading My Sorrows"...I explained it was nonsense and the chorus sounded a little too orgasmic  .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one who's thought this very same thing. I called it the "Holy Spirit Orgasm Song" in younger days.
> 
> The guy who wrote that song seems to have a penchant for borderline-sexual-sounding lyrics . . . consider this from his "Your Love is Extravagant":
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Your love is extravagant
> Your touch . . . ooooooh . . . intimate . . ._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> EWW! NO! I AM NOT SINGING THAT TO Jesus!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know this song, "Your love is extravagant". Thankfully it was never sung in church, but I did have the CD before!
Click to expand...


----------



## Tim

Michael Doyle said:


> Tim said:
> 
> 
> 
> How about this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You came from Heaven to Earth,
> To show The Way,
> From the Earth to The Cross,
> My debt You paid,
> From The Cross to the grave,
> From the grave to the sky,
> Lord I lift Your Name on High!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Jesus Christ didn't _show_ us the way, He _is_ the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Amen Tim, that is my ultimate gag song.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I used to go to a church that did it with hand-actions too!


----------



## puritan lad

Ray Boltz - Heaven is counting on you. (Usually played during offering time in order to encourage you to give "above and beyond" your means.)

I have decided to follow Jesus - (In contrast to the Song of Moses "The Lord has become my salvation").


----------



## JoeRe4mer

I didn't vote in the poll since I don't know all the songs listed but basically almost any of the newer worship songs are shallow or just plain bad theology.

In general many present our Lord Jesus in an irreverent way presenting him as just another good friend and not how he truly is. I attend a church that uses traditional hymns but if there is one truly great argument for Psalms only in a Church it would be what 21st century Christian worship music has degenerated into.


----------



## PresbyDane

Come now is the time to worship

The worst thing about it is that they chose to translate it into danish so now we have to sing it


----------



## Tripel

This thread has brought up a lot of memories of high school chapel (I attended a non-denominational Christian school). Being in a reformed, traditional church all my life, I had never heard these songs prior to those chapels, and I have never heard them since. 

Your Love is Extravagant, Trading my Sorrows, etc. Gross.


----------



## Sven

I think I've got you all beat as to the worst popular worship song. My friend used to play guitar in a band for his church and their most requested song was "Sweet Home Up in Heaven", which was a rewrite of "Sweet Home Alabama."  Beat that one if you can. BTW, a good many of you probably now have "Sweet Home Alabama" stuck in your head. MWAH HA HA HA HA HA!!!


----------



## ZackF

raekwon said:


> Definitely _Trading My Sorrows_.
> 
> I rather like _Jesus, Lover of My Soul_, done skillfully and with a lyrical tweak ("You will never let me go", rather than "I will never let you go".) We actually do that one in our church on occasion.



Yep. "I will never let you go" was already done by Steelheart about 20 years ago.


----------

